

Rapid-fire jQuery class series - 1st class Thursday Morning - sgrove
http://tjg.posterous.com/class-0-introduction-to-jquery

======
sgrove
This class level may start out a bit simple for a lot of hn people, but it
might fill a niche as well. The idea is to have very short, very simple ideas
taught quickly (10-15 minutes, including examples), followed by 25 minutes of
questions and answers from the class.

It's all free and done to help out the community. If you have any questions,
I'll be happy to answer them (though I'm not the one teaching it.)

~~~
grandalf
Where is the class? Online?

Also, minor nitpick about the blog -- it blocks the normal functioning of the
back button.

~~~
sgrove
Yes, it'll be done over webcam. We're testing out the format, see how it
works. It's been successful for smaller size (4-5 people), so time to expand
it a bit.

Also, I'm curious about the back button not working. It's just a standard
posterous blog, and the back button works just fine here. What browser are you
using? Might be good for garry to check it out, he's obviously a regular here.

